
Graphql.js now supports query merging - fka
https://github.com/f/graphql.js#query-merging-merge-multiple-queries-into-one-request
======
ilkhan4
Isn't the problem this is trying to solve what GraphQL already solves? Instead
of two different queries (one for the master record, one for the details):

    
    
      {
        post(id: $id) {
          id
          title
          text
        }
      }
    
    
      {
        commentsOfPost: comments(postId: $postId) {
          comment
          owner {
            name
          }
        }
      }
    

Shouldn't it just be

    
    
      {
        post(id: $id) {
          id
          title
          text,
          comments {
              comment
              owner {
                  name
              }
          }
        }
      }
    
    ?

